# The Happy Dance of the Southern Ontario Lumberjock. In a world where…



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

the top five posters get generously gifted by our founder. Couldn't resist romanfivefive's instigation.



I hope she won't scalp me for this…


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

love it!!!!!


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice job!!!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

dancing like there is no tomorrow lol


----------



## diggrduggr (Mar 16, 2008)

Just another night on the town for the SOLJ. Note the exquisite beaver pelted Sunday go-to-meetin' hat with optional flopping ear muffs.

Thanks Douglas for fulfilling the wishes of the LJ crowd and thx to Ms D for all she has done towards making this a great web site.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

hahaha I owe you Douglas!! Now I don't have to make a video 

lol


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Just too funny….......... Thanks for the morning smile.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

She's dancing like no one is watching!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry MsDebbie you still need to do the video we aren't letting you off that easy


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

C'mon Deb, Wave your hands in the air like you don't care…beep beep…beep beep.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*WOW!*

I sure hope you didn't wear yourself out with that burst of energy.<:O)#


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lol that's it, Dick.. I'm all worn out. Can't possibly make a video now. And besides, we already have one, now, thanks to Douglas and his workout he gave me


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*WOW*, That scared me half to death.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*She even scared this little guy.*


----------



## romansfivefive (Jan 26, 2008)

that is awesome! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

well.. this is some hot newz.. Debbie just confirmed that she will be opening Ontario Dancing School in 2009!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MARTIN!!!!!! traitor.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Outstanding!

Way to go, Douglas!


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

I wanna see Live action dancing. Not semi-animated.

Get to dancing Ms. Debbie!!!!!!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

me too.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Martin, i hope you aren't contemplating a fundraiser! I wouldn't want to be starting a new profession at this age ahahah


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Wow*, I had to have a cold shower after watching that. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oh you guys.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DOUGLAS, BE CAREFUL WHEN IT'S DEBBIE PAY BACK TIME. LOL


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Poor little bear… 
Seriously Grumpy, I'm always a bit scared what the reaction will be to some of my stunts involving Deb's photos.
They were solely offered up for the Shop Tour series, and since then I've had her tied up under a logging truck (with Gizmodyne), and now bouncing maniacally in the forest. I don't think even cast iron TS wings will be enough to soften the blow, if Ms.Debbie P goes rogue.

"Where are we going, and what's with this handbasket?"


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Douglas, I may need a new monitor. If the water that I spit out from laughing gets inside, sparks are going to fly.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

I had visions of something like the Gopher dance from Caddyshack.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Douglas, after she scalps you it might get a little cold on top. perhaps Ms Deb. will help you find a nice warm hat just like hers. By the way you mighy want to get a big heavy metal pot to, I understand that she a crack shot as well. rt


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I did to greg3g


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

some day Alice.. some day!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I am still waiting msdebbie… for the dance


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

great…...............i just cant wait til we get to 11,000 projects!!! and so on…

get those tap shoes dusted off…at this rate…it wont be long…...


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Now, Dan I am truly scared. Hope that bear cub didn't have to see the poor young man with the serious malocclusion and the unfortunate hat.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Now that's funny !


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

ok Dan.. let's see YOUR dance


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Rustic
this wasn't good enough? oh you guys are hard to please! 
(scroll towards the bottom to one of my last posts)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

DEBBIE, DID YOU SAY DAN IS GOING TO DANCE?.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

The Dan dance
and the Grumpy dance

I think those are BOTH yet to be posted.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

HERE'S MINE


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​ This is the best I can do ….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

